# Introducing Anastasia vom Feuergarten!



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok well I still have two more weeks till she gets here but the excitement cannot be contained! I need some help though, I cannot for the life of me come up with a call name I like! This is what I have so far, Yeva, Tuva, Anya, Nadia, Masha, and Vixey. Anna will not work as I already have a cat named Annabelle.  Nothing is jumping out at me, I've looked through the name threads here too... honestly I've never had such a hard time before! I want something short and sweet since she is my new IPO prospect, I don't want more than 1-3 syllables nor something that is really common.

Anyways figured I'd use this thread for photos but I also have a Facebook page setup for anyone wanting to keep tabs on her, 
https://www.facebook.com/fluffygermans

And of course photos of my little sassy thing!
_*** Oversized pic removed by ADMIN *** _
Anastasia vom Feuergarten by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

cute little pup...I think Asia would be a good call name.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> cute little pup...I think Asia would be a good call name.


Hmm it does go with Anastasia nicely! Pretty and feminine too.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

When you said you are taking black girl, somehow I knew it would be her!  she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Black Kali said:


> When you said you are taking black girl, somehow I knew it would be her!  she is gorgeous!!!


The first video I watched of her trying to chew on her sister in the back of my mind I had a feeling she'd be mine lol. I feel like she's going to be quite the handful but oh so fun.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Also I will want tips of photographing black dogs lol!! My next big expense I think will be upgrading to a full frame.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

With pleasure  
Hope she will be everything you were looking for!


----------



## J-Boo (Mar 5, 2015)

How exciting! And cute, of course.

I like Asia, too.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh I'm sorry! I accidently removed your Facebook link when I was editing your post to remove that way huge first picture, and I can't get it back! 

Can you repost your link? I can insert it back where it was, and you have to resize that first picture, it is just too cute not to share!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Oops I forgot my Flickr app copies them huge, fixed!

Anastasia vom Feuergarten by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Link, https://www.facebook.com/fluffygermans


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I agree on Asia.  Not a common name for a dog either! She is a cute little thing.

It isn't easy to photograph black dogs. I think a lot of it has to do with lightning and angles. My roommate has two black dogs. Some days I get lucky, but some days, they really don't come out how I'd hope they would.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Carriesue said:


> Link, https://www.facebook.com/fluffygermans


Thanks! I put it back in your first post.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

She is the cutest!! Just love her face.. 

Looking forward to watching her grow and mature!


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

What a cutie! I'm obvs partial to "Efa" for a black female GSD.  

My next female dog will likely be Cadwyn (kaad-win). 
Although also on that list are: 
Caer (ky-air)
Coeur (coo-uer... French for 'heart')
Arwen/Anwyn
Eira (Ear-ra... would be ironic as it means 'snow')
and of course Mab (for Queen Mab).


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

New pups so much fun!!!! Pretty girl!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Carriesue said:


> Oops I forgot my Flickr app copies them huge, fixed!
> 
> Anastasia vom Feuergarten by Carriesue82, on Flickr
> 
> Link, https://www.facebook.com/fluffygermans


Marquette t-shirt?!?!

Who ever is holding that puppy must be awesome!


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm thinking Asia too; as soon as I read the initial post Asia popped right into my mind... and then I read many others suggested it before me. Great sounding name, comes out quickly and smoothly.
And she's super cute!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

martemchik said:


> Marquette t-shirt?!?!
> 
> Who ever is holding that puppy must be awesome!


Meh he's ok.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Awwww! She's adorable!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

She is a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

she is adorable, love those black dogs. I like the name Sadie


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

Gorgeous. Congrats.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

She's beautiful! I like Asia, too. Anya is too close to Annabelle, but I do like that name too.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

McWeagle said:


> She's beautiful! I like Asia, too. Anya is too close to Annabelle, but I do like that name too.


Thank you! She doesn't look like an Asia to me nor does it really seem to match her sassy personality. I have a few in mind though they don't match with Anastasia at all. I don't regret picking that for the registered name though, it's so pretty.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

stasha. like sasha only with a t. stashie when she's doing something just too cute for words. stash when you need something short and sweet. soft not hard "a's".

ps...she's very cute!


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, I kinda like Stasha, too. Go with whatever name fits; I'm sure you'll know it when you meet her. You're right, Anastasia is a beautiful name, but too formal for every day.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh! How about Nasty?


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats!! What a gorgeous pup!! :wub: You must be in excitement overload by now!! Good luck with the name search.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations.... I'll be following her progress too!!! She's very cute.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I like Asia too. She is so cute. I hope fluffy butt loves her as much as we do.


----------



## RachelK1 (Jul 26, 2013)

She is gorgeous! I like the name Anya.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

So stinkin' cute! I think I have a call name picked but I'm waiting to meet her before I make it official.  She comes home next week, cannot wait!

Anastasia vom Feuergarten by Carriesue82, on Flickr

She is teal collar :wub:
Sleepy girl by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

katieliz said:


> stasha. like sasha only with a t. stashie when she's doing something just too cute for words. stash when you need something short and sweet. soft not hard "a's".
> 
> ps...she's very cute!


I like this! Will keep it in mind, thanks.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm pretty smitten with her :wub:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations she's beautiful!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

She is adorable and I'm glad I get to see her grow up


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

She is so stinking cute!! I can't wait to follow your progress with her, let us know what her call name is when you pick it. The first one that stuck out to me was Anya  I also like Stasha or Stash (like Stosh).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

So cute! Legend has a sister named Annastasia and they call her "Stazia" (stah-zee-ah) or "Stazie" (stah-zee).


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Somebody is going to have A LOT of FUN with this pup!!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

She is so adorable!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Liesje said:


> So cute! Legend has a sister named Annastasia and they call her "Stazia" (stah-zee-ah) or "Stazie" (stah-zee).


Oh I REALLY REALLY like that!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

G-burg said:


> Somebody is going to have A LOT of FUN with this pup!!


I am and I can't wait!! My current GSD is a lot of fun to train and work with, he's extremely biddable and loves to work but he is lacking in food and toy drive so I can only imagine how fun it will be with this pup. We'll be training in IPO and I plan to try as many little side things as possible like lure coursing, dock diving, etc. 

She is a companion first and foremost though and she will be joining us hiking up in the mountains and camping, planning a week long trip up to Oregon next spring. Also want to bikejore with her when she's old enough, I really just can't wait and so far she seems like exactly what I've been wanting.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

gatordog said:


> oh i really really like that!


me too damnit


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

She is a beauty. Looking foirward to seeing all her pictures.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

"I want a cute black puppy like that!" she whines.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Nikitta said:


> "I want a cute black puppy like that!" she whines.


Haha I wasn't super thrilled about black but now I'm completely in love, I think she's going to be quite stunning as an adult. :wub::wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm so nervous, hope big dork fuzzy bro loves her!

4th of July by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Keisha1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Beauty- I like Asia too or Taisa


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

What a little cutie! Very happy for you.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

She is so cute. I'm sure you're going to have tons of fun with her! I can't wait to find out her call name.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I think I've picked her call name! But I'm waiting to meet her before I announce.  Have a new photo but I'm at work so will post later. I'm totally smitten with her, I can't wait!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can't wait Carriesue!!!!


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Carriesue said:


> Also I will want tips of photographing black dogs lol!! My next big expense I think will be upgrading to a full frame.


Ugh the struggle is real!

Edit: I am dying to hear her call name!!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Baby girl is 7 weeks old, just one more week to go! I cannot believe how much she changed in one weeks time... She went from a bear cub to a little wolf. 

Stazia by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Anastasia by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

She's stinkin' ADORABLE!!! I love that her ears are up too, Titan's weren't up til like 4 months or so!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow! She is gorgeous <3


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Yeah Ollie's weren't fully up till around 8 months, I thought I was going to have to tape them! Granted his ears are massive and a lot more fuzzy, lol.

I'm excited because she's the first puppy I'm raising on a raw diet, didn't start Ollie till he was around 1.5 years. It'll be interesting because she has much higher food drive than him, he's such a slow careful eater lol.

At any rate I just can't wait to get her home and praying to the dog gods that Ollie loves her! New video, love her!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

She is adorable! And excuse the ignorance.. but what exactly was she doing with the treats? Luring? Also.. is that Gatordog in the video?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

wyoung2153 said:


> She is adorable! And excuse the ignorance.. but what exactly was she doing with the treats? Luring? Also.. is that Gatordog in the video?


Yes it's called luring.  Basically the setup and foundation for teaching the focus heel in IPO and I guess really foundation for any training. And yup! She has been phenomenal in this whole process, quite the different experience from dealing with Ollie's breeder. Definitely would return to her if she's still breeding when I'm ready for my next GSD.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Carriesue said:


> Yes it's called luring.  Basically the setup and foundation for teaching the focus heel in IPO and I guess really foundation for any training. And yup! She has been phenomenal in this whole process, quite the different experience from dealing with Ollie's breeder. Definitely would return to her if she's still breeding when I'm ready for my next GSD.


Aha!! I did know what it was, lol. I have heard people talking about that. I am still not too familiar with its uses.. I will have to read up on it. 

That's so awesome to hear about your good experiences! When I get my next GSD I will have to def keep her in mind.  Nice to put a name to face too!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

That's gatordog?!? Who would've thought?!?


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

4 days to go! Looking too grown up already, lol.

Anastasia by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

You must be giddy with excitement!
Congratulations!
Precious, Beautiful, Little Baby!!!

Moms


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

Love it!! So excited for you!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Momto2GSDs said:


> You must be giddy with excitement!
> Congratulations!
> Precious, Beautiful, Little Baby!!!
> 
> Moms


Very!! Though she's going to be quite the little handful, a bit wild I hear but so excited for it.


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

Beauty! I like her little white spot :wub:


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Black Kali said:


> Beauty! I like her little white spot :wub:


I know, I love it... Kinda hope it stays lol!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

I think it will stay, maybe barely visible but it will be there  Kali's mother and Brick's father have white patch.

His father as a puppy , you can barely notice few white hairs, and few years ago  as adult


----------



## DiggerDog (Jun 24, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm so excited for you Carrie!


----------



## Kahlua (Jul 21, 2015)

She is so adorable!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Black Kali said:


> I think it will stay, maybe barely visible but it will be there  Kali's mother and Brick's father have white patch.
> 
> His father as a puppy , you can barely notice few white hairs, and few years ago  as adult


Wow so handsome! I'd prefer a male but Ollie doesn't tolerate them well.. I think she's going to be lots of fun though. 

She will be coming home late Friday evening from the airport so there won't be much if any picture taking but will be taking her and Ollie to low dog populated area to get some photos the following day.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Two more days to go! She is just gorgeous. :wub: Since this thread got a bit longer then I was expecting I'll probably open a new one once she's home and I've figured out a call name. 

Anastasia 7.5 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Anastasia 7.5 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Anastasia 7.5 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Anastasia 7.5 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Cool pics!


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations and enjoy your pup! That was a great litter!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

10 weeks today! She's wild and crazy and very bitey. 

10 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

10 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

10 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

10 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

10 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

10 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

10 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Crazy girl by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Crazy girl by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Crazy girl by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Crazy girl by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I love the sparkle in her eyes. She looks like some serious fun!


----------



## Dragonheart (Jan 8, 2014)

*awwwww*

:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

dogfaeries said:


> I love the sparkle in her eyes. She looks like some serious fun!


She is very fun but also extremely naughty!  She is VERY different from Ollie LOL.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Carriesue said:


> She is very fun but also extremely naughty!  She is VERY different from Ollie LOL.


Adorable!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Looking so grown up, when did that happen?!

Eva 10 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Eva 10 weeks by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh wow she is growing up fast! But still a cutie! Love her expression.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

She's growing like a weed! I love the expression in the top pic.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

She looks like a plushie in the last picture. She's so cute!


----------



## Black Kali (Aug 31, 2013)

That face on the last photo :wub:


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

They just grow so fast!! She is absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

She looks like trouble


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

The wheels are turning!!! A girl looking for adventure


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

osito23 said:


> She looks like trouble


Oh she is! I've been quite impressed with her temperament so far, she's been to 3 different dog friendly restaurants and she just falls asleep while we eat... we also took her to a large cultural park where she met a bunch of kids, she's extremely mouthy with me but she was so gentle with them! Every situation I've put her in so far she handles with ease and she is incredibly smart, picks things up super quick, she naturally seeks out eye contact as well... I've never had a puppy with such good focus. She does have her naughty puppy moments and she is a lot more energetic than Ollie was as a puppy so I'm adjusting to that lol. I actually really can't wait for her to be older so we can do more!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

My main camera is broken right now so I haven't been doing much with photography but here's an update on Mishka! 

She's almost 9 months old now, she had an issue with her shoulder from an injury which required surgery, she's been laid up off and on for a few months so we haven't been able to do much but we did start dabbling in herding where she earned her HIC(will be trialing for HT in the spring) and we found an awesome IPO club to work with in a couple weeks once she's finally off crate rest for good. She LOVES bitework so IPO will be our main focus.  She's been a super puppy, really couldn't be happier with her!

A beauty even with her silly poodle cut from surgery. :wub:
Mishka by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Carriesue said:


> My main camera is broken right now so I haven't been doing much with photography but here's an update on Mishka!
> 
> She's almost 9 months old now, she had an issue with her shoulder from an injury which required surgery, she's been laid up off and on for a few months so we haven't been able to do much but we did start dabbling in herding where she earned her HIC(will be trialing for HT in the spring) and we found an awesome IPO club to work with in a couple weeks once she's finally off crate rest for good. She LOVES bitework so IPO will be our main focus.  She's been a super puppy, really couldn't be happier with her!
> 
> ...


Poodles 2.0! She is looking awesome Carrie. Can't wait to see you two back at it full speed!


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I wanted a Carma, besides the coat(wtf 3 black puppies) I think she's pretty darn close, she is going to be so happy to be able to bite stuff again.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ollie and Mish... she is still pretty small, I'm happy with her size atm! For reference Ollie is 25' at the shoulder and is 69lbs and Mishka is 21' at the shoulder and low 50's though I plan to get a little weight off her, she's way out of condition right now from all the crate rest... definitely not fat but could lose a little and gain some muscle tone. I have a Dogpacer coming in March for the dogs, seriously best invention ever! Cannot wait lol. 

Mishka will also be going on her first vacation this spring, we will be driving up the coast to Oregon and staying in a rental home literally on the beach! Lots of playing on the beach and hiking planned.. lucky for me she is amazing in the car!

Not the best photos, picked a terrible lens for the space I was working with.
Ollie and Eva by Carriesue82, on Flickr

Ollie and Mishka by Carriesue82, on Flickr

And here she is the day after we brought her home. :wub::wub:
Ollie and Eva by Carriesue82, on Flickr


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

She looks great Carrie. Sorry about the injury; I'm sure you both will be happy to get back to training


----------

